# Sorry Chuck - peppermills



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2007)

This question arose on Chuck's peppermill post: Can we make plastic peppermill blanks?

I said that we COULD, but why WOULD we, since you would end up with a plastic peppermill with a cost in excess of its value. (My opinion)

The topic has progressed and I realize I am highjacking Chuck's thread - hence the title of this one.

However, the topic is worth discussion.

Do you WANT polyresin peppermill blanks?  They would cost $20ish to do a 8" high, ten quarter piece.

Discussion encouraged - we CAN do it, I just don't think it makes economic sense.

To answer the last open question on that thread, Alan mentioned he only needed to drop a PR fowl call once - it broke.  While PR is NOT extremely durable, the amount of catalyst will greatly effect it's brittleness.  A pepper mill could be turned to be durable, within reason.  Of course, it would respond VERY well to rinsing off grease and other "kitchen" dirt.

Whaddayathink????


----------



## JimGo (Jul 10, 2007)

If a customer is willing to pay the cost, why not?


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ed,
Shane and I were discussing this and he made the post. Sorry Chuck for derailing your Thread![B)]
My question is how do you think the PR would hold up to the salt/pepper on the inside? I would hate to have the inside end up in the salt/pepper, but on the other hand I guess the same could happen with the wood also.[xx(]
I like the idea of the PR, because of the different color combinations we can make. I have been called "anal" because I want everything in my kitchen to match.[B)]  I'm sure that I'm not the only anal person out there, or am I????[:0]
I know I just opened myself up for some interesting comments so bring on the best I can handle it! [][][][]

Have a wonderful day! 
I have a pen calling me back to the lathe now[]

Dawn


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 10, 2007)

Ed,
I used to think you're a PR-pimp but this post disproves that thought.
You are a high-priced PR Madam, intriguing the customer by telling them they
can't afford it and to peek at their own peril. Sneaky devil. [}] [][]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2007)

Gary,
I searched and searched for a "peek at my boobs" smiley.  Sorry,







My Computer skills were inadequate!!![][][][]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 10, 2007)

Ed, I think the "right blank" would work very well. Something maybe like a black with veining in it..


----------



## Tubby (Jul 10, 2007)

The only question I have would be if the PR was food safe.  It stinks to high heaven anyway.  I use alot of PR just don't know if it would be food safe.  Anyone have a clue??  Also if you finish it with a polyurethane......would that seal it off well enough to be food safe??  

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2007)

Ed,

Polyresin when cured is plastic.  While I am not an expert, I believe it is completely non-toxic and would have no impact on food.  Think of the number of plastics your food is packaged in, in the store!!!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 10, 2007)

Ed,
First I didn't think you were hi-jacking the topic, it seemed like a natural extension of the topic.. anyway thanks for your concern..

Secondly, you are talking about the pricing of a "plastic" blank for a pepper mill and why would we want to produce one... true the cost at $20-ish for the blank and about $10-15 for the works would make your material costs $35-ish... but people buy our products not because they are necessarily a good value, but because they are a unique product.  

You can go to Sur Le Table, a gourmet kitchen gadget store, and buy a wooden pepper mill from a non-descript rather blah wood for about $50-60... it's appeal is that it has some famous chef's name or famous kitchen manufacturer's name on it... is it any better than what we make.. probably not.. probably mass produced without the attention to detail that everyone here applies to their wares.. be it pen, pepper mill or bowl.. You can go to an office supply house and buy all kinds of very expensive pens and in the end, it is still a mass produced pen from plastic or metal or what ever, and you can buy 10 or 20 all absolutely identical.. where is the value in that.. what we make are unique one of a kind... even if we make the same kit from the same wood 10 times, we will still have 10 one of a kind pens... they'll look similar, but still be unique and one of a kind.

I normally get between $50 and $75 for my peppermills.. and I've spent $20-ish for a block of wood, plus the cost of the works... still have $35-ish in the cost... as my skills increase, I'll theoritcally be able to get more, but likely will still have same approximate costs.

That being said, it's only my opinion for what little it may be worth.. a peppermill from some of the blanks I saw you with in Urbana would be a mind blower.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's an idea:  Why does the blank have to be solid?  Why not cast the blank around a form that is either fit to standard hardware or just generically hollow?  This should reduce the price of the blank and make it easier to construct mills from.  Win-win, right? []


----------



## Tubby (Jul 10, 2007)

Ed,

Good call on the plastic .....had not though of it like that.  Will do some research with a buddy who makes his living with PR.  TeaClipper....that could easily be done also with the right mold!!  [][8D][8)]

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## rcarman (Jul 11, 2007)

Plastics are not all the same.  Some will continue to "leach" out different components of the resin and blends for a long time.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks to all, keep it up.  Especially the info on possible problems.

Casting with a hole in the center would be easy, but would not actually reduce cost much.  In fact, the way I would do it, it may increase cost, cause I would embed a piece of clear acrylic tubing to protect the pepper from the PR and add durability.  

Chuck, all of us would like to have "mind-blowers" and thank-you for the compliment.  However, I sell polyresin eggscopes for $40 and diamondwood for $30 - same guts.  I sell 19 or more to one, diamondwood.   People don't seem to perceive a "premium" value to Polyresin-even though it is very pretty!!!

OR, I COULD be a LOUSY salesman!!![:0][:0][:0]

Please continue input.


----------



## cypressslough (Jul 11, 2007)

Just a little something to think about too. Cast acrylic rod is available in a multitude of sizes. New colors, including transluscent, opaque, swirl, pearlescent and metal flake, are being added everyday. Cast acrylic is much stronger than PR and is definitely food safe. I understand the allure of using PR, but this is something that could be very easily damaged from an simple fall from a table or countertop. Just adding another possibility to the mix.

Brian.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2007)

Brian,

Thanks and I agree.  If you turn commercial acrylic, your finished product will look very much like it was made for WalMart, won't it?

(Please read this in your "most-friendly" tone of voice - it is NOT meant as an argument, but as furthering a discussion - I have NOT turned EVERY acrylic and I am willing to be educated to varieties with which I am not currently familiar!!!   THANKS)[][]


----------



## rherrell (Jul 11, 2007)

Be careful at that Smiley Central website. It's loaded with trash that will screw up your computer big time!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> <br />Be careful at that Smiley Central website. It's loaded with trash that will screw up your computer big time!!!



But they assurred me that they wouldn't do that!!!!!

I read it carefully.

YOu mean..............that........may....not....be...TRUE???????[][][][]

My faith in humanity is shot!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Gary,
> I searched and searched for a "peek at my boobs" smiley.  Sorry,
> 
> ...



How about this:


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 11, 2007)

and I thought Blind Squirrels found nuts....

(edit for spelling)


----------



## cypressslough (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Brian,
> 
> Thanks and I agree.  If you turn commercial acrylic, your finished product will look very much like it was made for WalMart, won't it?
> ...




Dang Ed is this kick-a-brotha-in-tha-ding-ding-day or something. [xx(] []

I understand what you are saying. Since some of my calls are made from commercial cast acrylic, they were made for Wally World. [B)] [] I don't know how much you keep up with cast acrylic being created for callmakers. Here's a link to some new stuff. In my opinion, it looks alot like some of the PR being cast. http://www.delviesplastics.com/images/Colored Cast Rod.pdf

I was just looking at it from a strength point of view. The pepper mills my wife and I use hit the floor about as often as they grind pepper corns. 

Brian.


----------



## RPM (Jul 13, 2007)

I can only imagine that drilling a PR peppermill would be a first class PIA.  Hard woods are bad enough.  Holes that diameter and that long generate a lot of heat, etc.  To keep things cool enough could be a reall mess with water and take forever without.  With the right colors, I think they would look great though.
Richard


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok, guys, here's the equation.

The tutorial is finished!!!  and it's pretty good. It's in acrobat .pdf format.

BUT it is 7megabytes, so I don't know how many e-mail systems are going to "dump" it as too big.

Will a couple of you send me e-mails from the site, saying you want the peppermill tutorial?  I will try to e-mail and we will see.

Thanks,!!!!!


----------



## JimM (Jul 13, 2007)

Ed,
see other thread.
JimM


----------

